
Fairchild-Maxson Line-Of-Position Computer – National Air and Space Museum - curtis
http://airandspace.si.edu/explore-and-learn/multimedia/detail.cfm?id=4531
======
curtis
I can't find any detailed explanation of how it worked. I did discover a
picture of a "cassette" for it:

[http://timeandnavigation.si.edu/multimedia-asset/cassette-
fo...](http://timeandnavigation.si.edu/multimedia-asset/cassette-for-
fairchild-maxson-line-of-position-computer)

